

Tell HN: How to get blocked by HN - efsavage

<p><pre><code>   Step 1: Open up lots (20+) of tabs to comments pages.
   Step 2: Close browser (with setting to reopen tabs)
   Step 3: Open browser
</code></pre>
Not complaining, if anything it will help me actually read some of these :)  Just saying if you ever see an error from HN that has a bunch of "NO_CONTENT" pages, you might have opened a few too many tabs...<p>Edit: To get unblocked, change your IP.
======
bmelton
That sounds more like being throttled than being banned.

